
TSA posting private belongings on Twitter when no law broken - LukeHoersten
https://twitter.com/tsamedia_lisaf/status/615866332530278400
======
LukeHoersten
They don't get it:

@markknoller: Anything improper about carrying $75,000 aboard a plane in a
carry-on?

@TSAmedia_LisaF: It's not on the prohibited items list.

[https://twitter.com/tsamedia_lisaf/status/615866970358083584](https://twitter.com/tsamedia_lisaf/status/615866970358083584)

------
ljk
screenshot
[http://postimg.org/image/rncx057bx/](http://postimg.org/image/rncx057bx/)

